# Fry update (loads of pics)



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

Some of you might not have know that i have krib fry..this is the kribs first batch and well..there doing very well indeed! they are almost half a centimeter and are just under a month old, so heres an update of them and how they are doing...enjoy, if you have any questions about them just ask 
some of the pics are a bit dogey..i just had to upload them all


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2005)

looks great! you have some beautiful kribs!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

those are great! I love kribs!


----------



## dan20rhino (Oct 2, 2005)

How many Kribs have you got in that tank?


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

They're so cute


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

dan20rhino said:


> How many Kribs have you got in that tank?


I only have the 2...male and female


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Congratulations! Your fish and fry are really lovely, your tank looks good too, Ambulia rocks!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Pretty kribs!! Did you have any problems with agression when they were breeding or now? Your tank looks very nice! Good job!


----------



## trout pout (Oct 9, 2005)

Your parent kribensis looks very healthy. The Fry look in good condition too, well done


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

thanks... lydia, they are only aggressive when fish come really near..like maybe a cm away from the fry..i would be too if they were mine!! lol


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

is that a rio 125 or 180 because its the same as one of my tanks


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

its a rio 125 matey  whats yours??


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

mine is 180 and i have 2 rekords 120 they are great tanks !


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

Aww Congratts! I have krib babies too. They are so cute when they start venturing out without mom and scoot back right too her. I love watching them all hung around mom. Your mama krib is so pretty.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Very nice shots!! What are you feeding the fry?


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

I am not feeding them, the mum just takes them and they are always feeding on the algae around the tank


----------



## joe123 (Oct 27, 2005)

*i have a big problem*

all my fish keep dying what shell i do!


----------



## joe123 (Oct 27, 2005)

fishy poo poo


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

joe123 said:


> fishy poo poo


what you talking about? :?:


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Man great pics, kudos on the live plants! something i never been able to do.


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks,
Here is are pictures of the krib babys that ive had for a few months now, they are about 1 inch and quite aggressive to each other, anyone know why?????


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

Well kribs have bred again, quite annoied because i didnt want this to happen, but oh well, here are some pics of the fry now, there is quite alot atleast 50! It had ruined my plans to change the tank at xmas, i can live with it


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

do you people think i could use a 35 hex to breed kribs


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

I think so, as long as you just have kribs in it like


----------

